# Bremsadapter Meta tr 2020



## RolliRolltRund (29. Juni 2020)

Hi,
mein Bikeshop meinte, dass der Rahmen einen speziellen, zum Rahmen dazu gehörenden Bremsadapter von Commencal braucht?
War etwas verwundert von der Aussage. Stimmt das, oder geht das mit einem Standardadapter (180mm Bremsscheibe)?
Danke!


----------

